# Is it possible to get the smoke smell out of wax?



## NEfarmgirl

I purchased some beeswax online and it stinks like smoke. Is there any way to get rid of the odor or do I need to throw it out? I tried putting a container of baking soda in with it and the baking soda absorbed some of it. I changed it out and again the soda did absorb some of the smell. Bought some activated charcoal and have had that in a container with it for two days and the smell is still there. I am guessing the smell is there for good? Is there anything I could use it for so I don't need to waste it? 

I was able to track down someone locally that had some left from his beekeeping days and it is fine. The problem is I am making my own lotions, salves and deodorants and use the wax to make them more solid. I don't want to use the smoky smelling wax in them.


----------



## thistle

Even if you can't get the smell out just turn them into beeswax candles. Most of the time the smell will eventually fade, but if it doesn't, that's what I would do.


----------



## alleyyooper

WOW some one was smoking the bees way to heavy if the smoke smell got in the wax.
I would put it in a double boiler and melt it down and run it thru a coffee filter and see if that will remove the smell.

Mine smells like honey even the really old dark stuff I get when I clean out a removal.



If that didn't work I would remelt it add some type of oil like a mint or even a little honey.

As for other uses Google bees wax and see the sight with 1001 uses for bees wax.

 Al


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I was debating making candles with it to use for emergency situations, but didn't know if the smoky smell would be throughout the house when I burned them. I have never smelled something so strong before in my life and I have stood by burning brush pile and gotten smoke blown on me. I was not happy when I had the box it came in on the table and my dining room smelled. It would cost me about as much as the wax cost to mail it back so I am stuck with it. I will try melting it and seeing if that would help. I had to process the wax that I had gotten locally so no problems with doing it. Thanks for help!


----------



## Terri

I wonder if he burned the wax itself.

I have never done it so I cannot say: I melted mine in a can I placed in an old pan of water water. I am just guessing, here.


----------



## alleyyooper

I went to Salvation Army store and searched thru the big pots till I found two that fit inside the other. Put was in the one set in side the other filled with water and marked that line. Set it on the wood burner on a cold winter day put a brick in the big pot fill with water and set the other pot with wax inside. When melted pour thru normal house screen into molds. For people who want it cleaner I use old panty hose as the filter.

I also have a Kelley Wax melter, Hate the clean up and don't care for how hard the wax is to get out of a 5 gallon pail.







 Al


----------



## NEfarmgirl

The wax still has a slight odor to it, but the honey smell is stronger. I will use it for candles and add some essential oils to try to cover the last of the smoke smell. Thanks for the help!


----------

